# What was the right thing to do? And best deer gun?



## philip171 (Sep 16, 2004)

I went deer hunting this year for the first time, and by my self. I barrowed my brothers marlen 30-30 and headed out at 5:30 to my uncles farm which I got permisson to hunt on the day before. When I pulled up a noticed a truck parked off in the feald, I was uneasy and checked it out, I felt the engion and it was cold. My uncle all ways has old cars and trucks laying around and thought it was his. I head out and spend the first three hours bunkered down in one spot. I was getting cold so I slowly started moving. At about 8:00 I am on the side of a hill in a valley. I spot a heard of deer slowly moving on the other hill side 75 yards away. I was stuped and had my adreillon running and shot at a nice doe, I know I missed and kept shooting at her. I got her when she made it down to the bottom with a chest shot. I shot a total of six times. I know it was stuped but this is my first time. Next time I will know to sit out and wait for a clear shot to kill. But on with the story....

Like I said all my shots went into the hill side. When I got to my dead doe and I relised I left my knifes and rope at the truck, so I moved her over into the weeds and started to head off to get it. Just as I was about to leave a very angry hunter came up and started screaming, yelling and curseing. When he cailmed done he said I was shooting at him, that I was a poacher and threatend that his partner might shoot me. His partner came around, both in orenge (so was I) and was madder then the other guy. After allot of explaining I told him I had permission and was the nephew of the guy, he cailmed down some and I started to talk with him and found out he worked for my uncle. They did not get permisson to hunt that day and they assumed they were allowed to hunt when ever they wanted becuse my uncle allowed them to bow hunt and bait it over the summer. They ended up helping me haul the doe out and left quite angerly.

Who is right in a sistulation like this? They claimed to be on the same hill side but there was NO person there when I took my shots. They had to have been on the other side of the hill. There was brush but every thing was brown and dead and no ornge.

Anyhow,
Just thought I would tell the story, I feel kind of bad about it all.

Also... What is the best rifle? I like 30-30 since its lever action, cheeper then other cals and has been around for awhile. What would be the best thing that isent out ragously priced.
Well thanks!


----------



## philip171 (Sep 16, 2004)

Also...

He had a bolt action 30-06 it looked like, and his friend had a sawed off shot gun.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Neither party is to blame and both can learn from the experience. Thankfully it was not another hunting "accident" to be read about in the paper. Now, they know and you know that there are others that may be hunting the same piece of ground. Blaze orange works but it isn't 100% safe. Don't be too hard on yourself and certainly don't accept all the blame but chalk it up for the experience. We all can learn a little more safety in the great outdoors.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

DJRooster said:



> Neither party is to blame and both can learn from the experience. Thankfully it was not another hunting "accident" to be read about in the paper. Now, they know and you know that there are others that may be hunting the same piece of ground. Blaze orange works but it isn't 100% safe. Don't be too hard on yourself and certainly don't accept all the blame but chalk it up for the experience. We all can learn a little more safety in the great outdoors.


Very well put.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sawn off shotgun? If you are still ****** at these guys find out where he lives and call the fuzz on him.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DJRooster made a good point! Sorry to hear about the situation. That can make a great hunting day and season feel horrible. Hope everything gets smoothed out between you, your uncle, and his workers!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Philip,

How do you like that 30-30? I am thinking of getting one for next season when I am walking river bottoms/cattails. My scoped .243 is tough when a target is close. I am thinking of getting either a Winchester 94 or another type. I saw you had a Marlin? Are you happy with it?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree with DJRooster. I suppose if there is any mistake, ask who else might be hunting when you get permission, but hind sight is always 20-20. I might have done the same thing. Regarding the sawed off shotgun. There is sawed off, and sawed off. I have a good friend who hunts with a sawed off shotgun. He had it cut down to 1/2" over minimum length, had it rechoked and it is his favorite pheasant gun. It swings very quickly, he loads his own shells and has them marked for short, medium and long range depending on the load. I have a rifled barrel for my 12 ga that would make an excellent brush gun with a shortened barrel. I say, work out an understanding with fellow hunters. Please, don't just call the fuzz. Also, if you like that Marlin, don't change. It's a good gun.


----------

